# Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht



## Jari_St.Pauli (29. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute,  |wavey:

wer hat eine Sbiro-Rute der Extraklasse und kann sie mir empfehlen?
Mindestens 3,60 m lang und dreiteilig sollte sie sein.
Wurfgewicht darf nicht zu schwer sein. optimal wäre 10-35 Gramm.
Der Blank sollte aus Kohlefaser sein.

Irgendwelche Ideen?

Vielen Dank, Euer Jari   #6


----------



## Dingsens (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Moin,

wenn sie sich noch irgendwo auftreiben läßt,würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal die Balzer Alegra Sbiro IM 12 anschauen!
Haben sie bei K&HD vor ner Weile noch stehen gehabt und die ist wirklich affengeil.!! #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

moin,

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...-branzino-ags-130m-ags-rock-dance-custom.html

Die letzte in der Tabelle. Kommen wohl noch Mwst. und Einfuhrzoll dazu. Dafür ist sie aber "extraklasse" !

Obwohl ich die Rute nicht habe denke ich, das dort nicht viel rankommt :>


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...-branzino-ags-130m-ags-rock-dance-custom.html
> 
> ...


 
Ja, vielen Dank.
Das ist wirklich ne tolle Rute :l, obwohl ich ja schlichte Korkgriffe viel lieber mag.
Vom Budget her dürfte die dann aber doch etwas zu teuer sein.
Kann noch jemand aus persönlicher Erfahrung etwas berichten und empfehlen?
Preis bis ca 300 Eur.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Ja, vielen Dank.
> Das ist wirklich ne tolle Rute :l, obwohl ich ja schlichte Korkgriffe viel lieber mag.
> Vom Budget her dürfte die dann aber doch etwas zu teuer sein.
> Kann noch jemand aus persönlicher Erfahrung etwas berichten und empfehlen?
> Preis bis ca 300 Eur.


 

Ist auch eine Frage der Definition. Was ist eine Exellente Ruteohne einen Preisrahmen zu nennen? #c

Ich habe für die Küste 2 Spiros von Dreamtackle (gelabelt von Uli Beyer).
Die haben bei 3,90m ein reales WG von 40 Gr. Haben damals auch etwa 175€ gekostet. sind aber jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Die hier ist zwar deutlich unter der Budgetgrenze, möchte sie aber dennoch erwähnen.

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,2__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Fisch ich selber ein paar von. Der Blank ist richtig gut (trotz des Preises) Spiros von 20-30 Gramm werden wirklich extrem weit geschmissen. Weiterhin ist der Blank sehr kraftvoll, was bei Dorschen oder grösseren Mefos auch von Vorteil ist.
Hat nen Korkgriff und der Blank sieht auch sehr "oldschool" aus.

Aber. der Rollenhalter ist schrecklich und die Verarbeitung nicht Daiwa würdig. Es sind eine Menge Ruten im Umlauf, die fehlerhaft sind. Deshalb unbedingt im Laden kaufen und ansehen und nicht Online bestellen.

Bleibt aber das Problem mit dem Rollenhalter...

Oder etwas teurer und etwas exklusiver von House of Hardy

http://coarse.hardyfishing.com/de-d...en/marksman-supero/marksman-supero-avon-rods/

http://coarse.hardyfishing.com/de-d...ruten/avon-ruten/marksman-11-6-specimen-avon/

Da müsstest dir aber auch vor Ort nen Überblick verschaffen und die Ruten mal ansehen. Vom Wurfgewicht dürften die gehen und soviele werden davon nicht gefischt :>


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Danke, liebe Leute, das hilft schon mal extrem gut weiter, aber falls noch jemand seinen Stock empfehlen kann, bitte weiterposten.

#6#6#6


----------



## maki1980 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Mensch Jari,

fahr doch einfach zum großen M nach KAKI und lass dich beraten.
Ich habe mir dort im letzten Jahr eine 3,90M Rute mit 10-30 Gramm Wurfgewicht zugelegt und war sehr zufrieden.
Lieder hat meine Frau diese, vor kurzem mit der Heckklappe zerschmettert|bigeyes


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Mensch Jari,
> 
> fahr doch einfach zum großen M nach KAKI und lass dich beraten.
> Ich habe mir dort im letzten Jahr eine 3,90M Rute mit 10-30 Gramm Wurfgewicht zugelegt und war sehr zufrieden.
> Lieder hat meine Frau diese, vor kurzem mit der Heckklappe zerschmettert|bigeyes



Und welche war das?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Jo Black (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

*mahlzeit,
kleiner tip, mit einer 3,60 m rute gehst du nach zwei stunden k.o. ....
*


----------



## Michael_05er (1. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Ich fische mit Sbiros eine Shimano Beastmaster BX Trout/Zander in 3,6m und einem WG von 15-40g. Mit ungefähr 100 Euro auch weit unterhalb deines Maximalbudgets, aber ich bin immer noch sehr froh, dass ich diese Rute genommen habe. Ich denke nicht, dass man nach zwei Stunden mit der Rute K.o. ist. Und trotz der recht sensiblen Spitze hat sie einiges an Reserven.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## JanS (1. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Die Balzer Edition IM-12 Alegra Sbiro 55 ist eine wirklich schöne Rute zu einem Fairen Preis  wenn man Sie noch bekommen tut.


----------



## maki1980 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Und welche war das? |kopfkrat


 
Wenn ich das mal wüßte?!?!
Die Rute ging gleich in den Mülleimer.
Hat auf jeden Fall 49,99 EUR gekostet....
Aber wie war nur der Name?;+


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (1. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Aah, jetzt kommt die Sache ja noch mal richtig in Gang. #6

Also bislang hab ich mit meiner Ironfeather II 8-32g, 3,05m ziemlich solide 3-4 Stunden mit nem 20g Sbiro durchangeln können. (Die Kombi funktioniert auch schon echt klasse.)
20g-Sbiros werde ich wohl auch meistens benutzen.
Ich wollte halt jetzt eine etwas längere dazu haben, damit ich das Vorfach immer deutlich über 3m lang haben kann.
Meine Frage an die 55g-Rutenbesitzer:
(z.B. Alegra)
welches Wurfgewicht ist bei diesen Ruten ideal?
Ich würde schätzungsweise sowieso nie schwerer als 25g fischen. Reichen da nicht Ruten bis 30g?
Sind die dann nicht auch feinfühliger (das wäre echt wichtig)?


----------



## Tino (2. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

*NEW 2012 Model Daiwa Infinity Advanced Barbel Rod - 12ft - 1.75lb - IFB2134-AU...



...wenn du was wirklich excellentes und passendes zu der Sbirofuchtelei suchst. 




Ich fische ein etwas älteres Modell dieser Barbenruten.
3,60m in 1,75 lbs mit einem Eigengewicht von lächerlichen 212gr.


Sbiros von 20-40gr. (mit 2m Vorfach) lassen sich so gut werfen, dass du das Grinsen den ganzen Tag nicht aus deinem Gesicht bekommst :q und deine Nachbarn die Kinnlade nicht mehr hoch.
Beim kurbeln merkst du jeden Halm vom Seegras der sich im Haken verfängt.

Der Blank hat einfach eine fantastische Köderrückmeldung. Wie der Köder läuft,ob sich was am Haken verfangen hat usw.



Diese Ruten kosten zwar ein kleines Vermögen ,sind aber jeden Cent wert.

*


----------



## Tino (2. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



Jo Black schrieb:


> *mahlzeit,
> kleiner tip, mit einer 3,60 m rute gehst du nach zwei stunden k.o. ....
> *




Mahlzeit und auch gleich ein Tip zurück: 

...wenn man nichts zu schreiben weiß ..................einfach mal nüscht schreiben.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (3. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> *NEW 2012 Model Daiwa Infinity Advanced Barbel Rod - 12ft - 1.75lb - IFB2134-AU...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Tino, 

Du bist mir schon in nem anderen Thread mit dieser Rute aufgefallen. #6
Die hab ich mir im Netz jetzt auch schon mal angesehen.
Die sieht toll aus.
Trotzdem auch an Dich meine Frage:
Wenn man quasi niemals einen 40g-Sbiro fischen würde,
wäre diese WG-Klasse dann nötig?
Oder wäre man nicht mit etwas "Leichterem" besser bedient?
Völlig andere Frage: Hast Du jemals diese hochgelobte Alegra (-55g) in der Hand gehabt?
Danke schon mal und Petri#6, Jan


----------



## Tino (3. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Das sind schon absolute Ausnahmeruten. Das verblüffende an diesem Blank ist die Tatsache,dass sie ein breites Köderspektrum abdecken. Sie wirft 15gr. Köder auch enorm weit und bewältigt die 40gr. Fraktion genauso überzeugend. Ich habe diese Rute bei meinem Händler 2007 für 329€ gekauft und bis heute nicht bereut. Wenn du noch Zeit hast mit dem Kauf,können wir uns gern im Herbst mal zum angeln treffen. Da kannst du die Rute gerne mal fischen und dich von ihr überzeugen lassen.


----------



## stefan08 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Ich Brauche nicht so eine Lange Spaghetti Rute :q hört sich ja an wie eine Pe....is verlängerung:q
ist für mich Blödsinn ....
Ich nehme meine Spinflitze die Ich auch mit Blech fische.
Fenwick ironfeather momentum bis 30g und 3 meter lang,
reicht vollkommen aus!!! vorfach 2m-2,50m
mehr braucht man wirklich nicht. 
Und fange damit auch meine Fische #6


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (3. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Ich Brauche nicht so eine Lange Spaghetti Rute :q hört sich ja an wie eine Pe....is verlängerung:q
> ist für mich Blödsinn ....
> Ich nehme meine Spinflitze die Ich auch mit Blech fische.
> Fenwick ironfeather momentum bis 30g und 3 meter lang,
> ...



Ja, das man so Fische fangen kann, ist schon klar.
Ist mir auch schon gelungen. 
In manchen Situationen kann aber möglicherweise ein längeres Vorfach von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (3. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Das sind schon absolute Ausnahmeruten. Das verblüffende an diesem Blank ist die Tatsache,dass sie ein breites Köderspektrum abdecken. Sie wirft 15gr. Köder auch enorm weit und bewältigt die 40gr. Fraktion genauso überzeugend. Ich habe diese Rute bei meinem Händler 2007 für 329€ gekauft und bis heute nicht bereut. Wenn du noch Zeit hast mit dem Kauf,können wir uns gern im Herbst mal zum angeln treffen. Da kannst du die Rute gerne mal fischen und dich von ihr überzeugen lassen.



Das ist ein nettes Angebot, auf das ich evtl mal zurückkomme.
In welcher Ecke fischt Du denn so?


----------



## Tino (3. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Meist Steinbeck,Redewisch und die Steilküste von Boltenhagen.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (3. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Meist Steinbeck,Redewisch und die Steilküste von Boltenhagen.



Cool, Richtung Boltenhagen wollte ich sowieso mal. Ist ja auch gar nicht weit von HH.#6 Dann lass uns das beizeiten mal mit PN regeln.


----------



## Tino (4. August 2012)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Das halten wir dann mal so fest. Wann genau schreibe ich dir dann.


----------



## Felchen67 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

zu   Balzer Edition IM-12 Alegra Sbiro 55

schöne Rute und kopflastig wie eine Schaufel, ein Problem, dass man mit den meisten Sbiroruten hat. Mir ist leider keine mit Kontergewicht bekannt.


----------



## Dr. Komix (18. April 2014)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*



Felchen67 schrieb:


> zu   Balzer Edition IM-12 Alegra Sbiro 55
> 
> schöne Rute und kopflastig wie eine Schaufel, ein Problem, dass man mit den meisten Sbiroruten hat. Mir ist leider keine mit Kontergewicht bekannt.



Sehr kleine Ringe.
Im Vergleich zur der Fenwick IF 2 in 3.35 sieht sie schlecht aus.

Gruss


----------



## Nick*Rivers (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Ich muss mal diesen Thread aufleben lassen. Ich suche seit geraumer Zeit eine schnelle und nicht zu weiche Sbirolino Rute um auf richtig Weite zu kommen. Seit Jahren nutze ich eine _Berkley Series One Trout Pro 3903 mit 3,90m 40g _aber 1. ist der Stock mir zu lang und 2. zu wabbelig. Ruten um 3,60m reichen auch vollkommen aus.

Was haltet ihr von der Rute....?
- Shimano Speedmaster BX Spinning 360XH 50-100g
Ich habe bereits die gleiche Rute in 3m und finde sie klasse. Schön straff, dünner Blank und wirft von 20g bis ? alles Richtung Horizont.

Welche Ruten habt ihr im Einsatz? Oder hat jemand diese Speedmaster und kann berichten....Budget 250€


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Moin,

50-100g sind viel zu heavy für Meerforelle.Ich würde maximal eine Rute mit bis zu 40g Wurfgewicht nehmen.Länge 3m-3,30m.Länger mag ich persönlich nicht finde ich zu unhandlich auf Dauer.Und viel mehr Wurfweite bringt es auch nicht wirklich.Ich fische die Shimano Speedmaster Sea Trout 3,12m 10-40g.Also ich feuer damit einen 20g Sbiro wirklich sehr weit raus.Bisher habe ich beim Fischen noch nie jemand getroffen der weiter werfen konnte mit seiner Combo auch wenn die Ruten etwas länger warn.Ausser ein Kollege der fischt aber auch 30g Sbiros und  eine Rute von 3,90m.Das hat für mich aber nichts mehr mit entspannten Spinnfischen zu tun mit solch langen Ruten.Maximal 3,30m sind wirklich mehr als lang genug finde ich.

Was für Schnur fischt du denn?Und was für Sbiros?Viele Sbiros taugen nichts und oder wiegen nicht wie angegeben.Deine mangelnde Wurfweite hat eher anderen Gründe glaube ich irgendwie.Ich baller meine Sbiros fast mit jeder Rute ähnlich weit raus mit dünner Geflochtener und guter Rolle.So heftig ist der Unterschied bei verschiedenen gängigen Meforuten da nicht bei mir.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Eine 3,60er Rute kann durchaus seine Berechtigung haben.
 Je nach Gewässerverhältnissen fische ich sogar die von Ulli Beyer entwickelten 3,90er über mehrere Stunden.:m


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden.Aber die Weite die man mehr wirft mit solch einer langen Rute ist eher gering ausser man erhöht auch das Sbirogewicht aber ich möchte die Fische ja nicht erschlagen das hat dann ja schon fast was von Brandungsangeln mit solch einem Gerät:q.Und mit einer 3,60 oder 3,90 Rute den ganzen Tag im Wasser stehen und hunderte Würfe zu machen.Und das über mehrere Tage täglich hinweg viele Stunden ist nicht so mein Ding.


Wieso solch lange Ruten zum Sbirofischen oft benutzt werden an Puffanlagen sind die Vorfachlängen.Beim Watangeln kann ich das Vorfach aber einfach seitlich neben mir im Wasser ablegen.Ich kann also auch mit einer 3m Rute jede gängige Vorfachlänge ohne Probleme werfen.Daher kam für mich zum Sbirofischen an der Küste nie was anderes in Frage als eine 3m Rute oder was knapp darüber.Das Handling ist einfach chilliger und man kommt wirklich sehr weit raus wenn die Combo stimmt und man werfen kann.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Natürlich kann man auch mit 3m Ruten auskommen, aber...
Tagsüber kein Problem, aber in den Nachtstunden ist eine längere Rute meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser geeignet. Sind die Fische dich am Ufer, stehe ich auch dort, also nicht mehr im Wasser. In der Vergangenheit habe ich mit kurzen Ruten oft Probleme gehabt, sprich Kraut aufgesammelt etc. Wenn man in der Nacht im Wasser steht, ist das Handling mit Sbiro und Fliege eleganter und sicherer. Zudem fische ich auch lange Vorfächer, was in der Nacht definitiv von Vorteil ist. Als Sbiros benutze ich die 20g Version von Sänger. Meine Schnur ist eine Power Pro in 0,13. Was mich stört, ist die zu weiche Spitze. Oft hat man in der Nacht spitze Bisse, die ich glaube mit einer härteren Rute besser auswerten zu können.


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Das ist natürlich ein Argument.Ganz am Land stehe ich nie etwas im Wasser bin ich immer schon alleine um den Fisch vernünftig landen zu können fische selten an Stränden wo man auch gut stranden könnte miest alles voller Steine,Seetank etc.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Exzellente Sbirolino-Rute für die Küste gesucht*

Ich bin diesen Sommer wieder auf Fünen, genauer gesagt in Hasmark. Dort gibt es Bereiche, wo die Meerforellen direkt unter der Rutenspitze auf die Fliege gehen|rolleyes
Da braucht es keine Wathose, so dass reines Uferangeln angesagt ist.

*Aber hat keiner einen Rutentipp für mich??  *
Ich bräuchte eine Ironfeather in ca. 3,60m. Sollte aber nicht viel mehr als 200g wiegen.
*
*


----------

